# الصليــــــــــــــب



## النهيسى (19 مارس 2011)

*
الصليــــــــــــــب
*




عيد الصليب


 المسيحية والصليب أمران متلازمان ، وصنوان لا يفترقان .. فأينما وحينما يرى الصليب مرفوعا أو معلقا ، يدرك المرء أنه أمام مؤسسة مسيحية أو مؤمنين مسيحيين .. ولا عجب فالصليب هو شعار المسيحية ، بل هو قلبها وعمقها ...
لقد تأسست المسيحية على أساس الصليب وبالصليب .. ولا نقصد بالصليب قطعتى الخشب أو المعدن المتعامدتين ، بل نقصد الرب يسوع الذى علق ومات على الصليب عن حياة البشر جميعا ، والخلاص الذى أتمه ، وما صحبه من بركات مجانية ، نعم بها البشر قديما ، وما زالوا ينعمون ، وحتى نهاية الدهر ...
والفكرة الشائعة عن الصليب أنه رمز للضيق والألم والمشقة والأحتمال .. لكن للصليب وجهين : وجه يعبر عن الفرح ، ووجه يعبر عن الألم . ونقصد بالأول ما يتصل بقوة قيامة المسيح ونصرته .. ونقصد بالثانى مواجهة الإنسان للضيقات والمشقات .. ويلزم المؤمن فى حياته أن يعيش الوجهين ، ويختبر الحياتين ...

بالنسبة للمؤمن المسيحى ، فإن الصليب بهذه المفاهيم ، هو حياته وقوته وفضيلته ونصرته .. عليه يبنى إيمانه ، وبقوة من صلب عليه يتشدد وسط الضيقات وما أكثرها .. هذا ما عناه القديس بولس الرسول بقولـه : " ناظرين إلى رئيس الإيمان ومكمله يسوع ، الذى من أجل السرور الموضوع أمامه احتمل الصليب ، مستهينا بالخزى .. فتفكروا فى الذى احتمل من الخطاة مقاومة لنفسه مثل هذه لئلا تكلوا وتخوروا فى نفوسكم " ( عب 12 : 2 ، 3 ) .
ملايين المؤمنين فى انحاء العالم عبر الأجيال حملوا الصليب بحب وفرح ، وأكملوا مسيرة طريق الجلجثة ، فاستأهلوا أفراح القيامة ...
هذا بينما عثر البعض فى الصليب ، وآخرون رفضوا حمله ، فألقوه عنهم ..
ولم يكن مسلك هؤلاء وأولئك سوى موتا إيمانيا وروحيا لهم " نحن نكرز بالمسيح مصلوبا ، لليهود عثرة ولليونانيين جهالة . وأما للمدعوين يهودا ويونانيين ، فبالمسيح قوة الله وحكمة الله " ( 1 كو 1 : 23 ، 24 ) .





لماذا الصليب ؟

صليب المسيح هو محور المسيحية وقلبها وعمقها .. حوله يدور كل فكر العهد الجديد ، وفيه يرتكز كل غنى الإنجيل ومجده .. إنه رمز المسيحية وشعارها ومجدها .. هكذا نفهم كلمات القديس بولس الرسول :
" إن كلمة الصليب عند العالكين جهالة ، وأما عندنا نحن المخلصين فهى قوة الله "

( 1 كو 1 : 18 ) .
إن الصليب يستمد قوته وكرامته من السيد المسيح الذى علق عليه .. وحينما نتحدث عن الصليب فإنما نشير حتما إلى موت المسيح .
وحينما نذكر موت المسيح فواضح أن صليبه وارد أيضا فيه .. لذا فلا غرابة إن رأينا أسفار العهد الجديد المقدسة تمتلىء بالكلام عن موت المسيح وبالتالى عن الصليب .

كان الصليب ومن صلب عليه هو جوهر كرازة الكنيسة الأولى ، وهو الحق الأول والأساس فى الإيمان المسيحى .. ولعل كلمات بولس الرسول لمؤمنى كورنثوس تظهر لنا هذا المعنى .. " فإننى سلمت إليكم فى الأول ما قبلته أنا أيضا . إن المسيح مات من أجل خطايانا حسب الكتب . وأنه دفن وانه قام فى اليوم الثالث حسب الكتب ( 1 كو 15 : 3 ، 4 ) ..
وكيف صار الصليب – وهو رمز قديم لوحشية الإنسان – ذا تأثير حضارى واسع ، استطاع أن يغير وجه العالم حينما جدد الخليقة ؟ .. . 

*
تابع*



​


----------



## النهيسى (19 مارس 2011)

*
كيف حملت الكنيسة الصليب *


هناك مفاهيم كثيرة يمكن أن تدخل تحت عنوان " الكنيسة والصليب " .. هلى هو موضوع يصف حقبة من حياة الكنيسة مضت وانتهت ، أم هو موضوع الحاضر المعاصر ... إن المعنى يشمل الأمرين معا ! الحاضر على ضوء الماضى .. وما نعنيه هو " كيف حملت الكنيسة الصليب " ؟ .. كيف أحبته فاحتضنته .. كيف تعاملت معه ، وكيف حملته .. كيف تصرفت إزاء الضيقات ، وكل قوى الشر التى تصدت لها فى العالم .. كيف عاونت كل إبن من أبنائها ، وكل عضو فيها على حمل الصليب .. كيف صارت شاهدة للصليب وسط عالم وضع فى الشرير .. ونود أن ننبه قبل الخوض فى الموضوع أن كل ما ينطبق على الكنيسة ، ينطبق على كل عضو فيها ...




*
الكنيسة كما أسسها المسيح 

 مواصفات هذه الكنيسة*


أ – حملان بين ذئاب 

 فى إرسالية السبعين رسولا التدريبية ، حينما أرسلهم الرب يسوع أثنين أثنين أمام وجهه إلى كل مدينة وموضع حيث كان هو مزمعا أن يأتى ، قال لهم " اذهبوا ، ها أنا أرسلكم مثل حملان بين ذئاب " ( لوقا 10 : 3 ) .

ب – متجردة من المقتنيات 


" لا تقتنوا ذهبا ولا فضةولا نحاسا فى مناطقكم ، ولا مزودا للطريق ولا ثوبين ولا عصا " ( متى 10 : 9 ، 10 ) .. " لا تحملوا شيئا للطريق " ( لوقا 9 : 3 ) ...

وحينما نمتلك المسيح فنحن نملك كل شىء .. وحينما عاشت الكنيسة أمينة لتعاليم الرب ووصاياه ، كان هو أمينا معها فى إتمام مواعيده . وهكذا كانت تجرى المعجزات باسم الرب يسوع .. وحينما تركت الكنيسة عنها وصية مخلصها ، فقدت السلطان أن تصنع باسمه الآيات والمعجزات .


جـ - مشابهة لصورة ابن الله 

يصف القديس بولس الرسول أولئك الذين يحبون الله المدعوين حسب قصده أنهم " مشابهين صورة إبنه ليكون هو بكرا بين إخوة كثيرين " ( رومية 8 : 29 ) . .. وأحد أوجه الشبه مع ابن الله هو الألم ... يتنبأ إشعياء النبى عن السيد المسيح فيقول عنه أنه :
" رجل أوجاع ومختبر الحزن " ( إش 53 : 3 ) ... هذه صفة أصيلة فى المسيح المخلص .. فالمسيح لم ير يوما ضاحكا ، لكنه شوهد باكيا عند قبر لعازر ( يو 11 : 35 ) .. وقبيل آلامه على الصليب ، كان محصورا فيما كان عتيدا أن يكمله ، وسمع يقول :

" نفسى حزينة جدا حتى الموت " ( مر 14 : 34 ) ... فلقد تجسد ابن الله من أجل فداء البشر ، والفداء استلزم الألم والصليب ... وإن كان المسيح قد تألم ، فليس التلميذ أفضل من معلمه ، ولا العبد أفضل من سيده ( متى 10 : 24 ) .
الصليب فى حياة المسيح :
إن كان إشعياء النبى قد تنبأ عن المسيح أنه رجل أوجاع ومختبر الحزن ( إش 53 : 3 ) ، فإن هذه الآلام والأحزان لم تبدأ فى جثسيمانى ، بل بدأت منذ ولادته بالجسد ...

لقد ولد الطفل يسوع وهو يحتضن الصليب ، وظل يحتضنه فى حب ويحمله حتى علق عليه عند الجلجثة .. ونحن وإن كنا نجهل معظم حياة الرب يسوع بالجسد حتى بدأ خدمته الكرازية فى سن الثلاثين ، لكننا نستطيع أن نتبين ملامح الصليب ونراها من خلال بعض المواقف ...


نرى الصليب فى مولده ، حينما ولد فى مذود للبهائم إذ لم يكن ليوسف ومريم موضع فى قرية بيت لحم ( لو 2 : 7 ) ... نراه فى مذبحة أطفال بيت لحم ( متى 2 : 16 ، 17 ) ... وفى الهرب إلى مصر طفلا والتغرب بين ربوعها حتى مات هيرودس الملك الطاغية الذى كان يطلب نفس الصبى ليقتله ( متى 2 : 14 ، 20 ) .
ويلخص بطرس الرسول مسلك المسيح واحتماله الآلام بقولـه " لأنكم لهذا دعيتم ، فإن المسيح أيضا تألم لأجلنا ، تاركا لنا مثالا لكى تتبعوا خطواته .. الذى لم يفعل خطية ولا وجد فى فمه مكر " ( بطرس الأولى 2 : 21 ، 22 ) ..
قال رب المجد يسوع : " إن أراد أحد أن يأتى ورائى ، فلينكر نفسه ويحمل صليبه ويتبعنى " ( متى 16 : 24 ) . وإن كان المسيح قد دعانا أن ننكر ذواتنا ، فلقد أنكر هو نفسه وأخفى لاهوته فى بعض المواقف ...


فلقد أنكر نفسه حاملا الصليب حينما تقدم إلى يوحنا المعمدان كأحد الخطاة ليعتمد منه ( متى 3 : 13 ، لوقا 3 : 21 ) .. وأنكر نفسه فى تجربة إبليس له ( متى 4 : 1 – 10 ) ... وحينما قدم عظته على الجبل أفتتحها بتطويب المساكين بالروح والحزانى فى العالم ( متى 5 : 3، 4 ) ..
كان المسيح يحتضن الصليب حينما شتم ولم يكن يشتم عوضا ، ولا يهدد ، بل كان يسلم لمن يقضى بعدل ( بط الأولى 2 : 23 ) ..
وحين أنكر اليهود بنوته لأبيه السماوى ... ( يو 6 : 42 ) .
وحين وجه اليهود إليه أقذع شتائمهم أنه سامرى وبه شيطان ( يو 8 : 48 ) ، وأنه لا يخرج الشياطين إلا بقوة بعلزبول رئيس الشياطين ( متى 12 : 24 ) ...
وحينما أتهمه الفريسيون والكتبة أنه ليس من الله لأنه لا يحفظ السبت ( يو 9 : 16 ، 5 : 18 ) ...
وفى غيرها كثير جدا كان المسيح يحتضن الصليب ، ما رد اتهاما لقائليه ، ولا عاملهم بنفس روحهم .
*
تابع
*


​


----------



## النهيسى (19 مارس 2011)

*
الصــليب فى حيــاةأم النــــور
*

ما من شك أن السيدة العذراء قد حملت الصليب منذ طفولتها .. فقد دخلت الهيكل فى سن الثالثة من عمرها ! .. وبشرت وحملت بالسيد المسيح فى سن مبكرة .. وتحملت نظرات الشك من أقرب الناس إليها – وهو يوسف النجار خطيبها – لقد وردت أول أشارة عن الصليب فى حديث سمعان الشيخ إلى السيدة العذراء : " وباركهما سمعان وقال لمريم أمه ها أن هذا قد وضع لسقوط وقيام كثيرين فى إسرائيل ولعلامة تقاوم " ( لو 2 : 34 ) .
+ وعند الصليب .. كيف تحملت هذه السيدة البارة أهوال ما يحدث حولها ولم تفتح فمها بكلمة واحدة .. إبنها الحبيب يهان ويجلد ويستهزئون به ويذبح .. هل رأينا أعجب من هذا أن يحاكم اليهود شخصا بريئا – بل هو البراءة نفسها ليصلبوه ؟!

لا شك أن فى داخل السيدة العذراء تصارعت مشاعر كثيرة : مشاعر الأم وهى ترى إبنها يموت هكذا معذبا على الصليب ، ومشاعرها كخادمة باذلة وهى ترى إبنها يتمم الفداء للبشرية .. وكأنها كانت عند الصليب لتقوى وتعضد المصلوب على احتمال الألم .
ولو تفوهت بكلمة واحدة لتعلن للعالم بأن المصلوب هذا هو إبن الله .. لفشلت قضية الخلاص ؟!!
ولكنها آثرت السكوت لمحبتها للبشرية أيضا .. حقا لقد حملت السيدة العذراء صليب آخر .. إنه الصليب الرابع غير المنظور على الجلجثة




*
الضيقات وحمل الصليب فى تعليم المسيح*

إن كنا قد رأينا الصليب أو مثال الصليب فى حياة المسيح بالجسد ، فقد أعلن هو عنه صراحة حينما كان يتكلم عن الضيقات كنصيب مقدس للمؤمنين عليهم أن يحرصوا عليه ، وألا يفرطوا فيه من أجل البركة ..
بعد لقاء المسيح مع الشاب الغنى ، الذى دعاه إلى أن يوزع ماله على الفقراء ويحمل الصليب ، لكن هذا الكلام لم يرقه فاغتم ومضى حزينا ( مرقس 10 : 17 – 22 ) ، قال له بطرس " ها نحن قد تركنا كل شىء وتبعناك " . فكان جواب الرب عليه " الحق أقول لكم ليس أحد ترك بيتا أو أخوة أو أخوات أو أبا أو أما أو إمرأة أو أولادا أو حقولا لأجلى ولأجل الإنجيل ، إلا ويأخذ مئة ضعف الآن فى هذا الزمان بيوتا وأخوة وأخوات وأمهات وأولادا وحقولا مع اضطهادات ، وفى الدهر الآتى الحياة الأبدية " ( مرقس 10 : 28 – 30 ) ...
وهنا نلاحظ أن المسيح له المجد يحصى الأضطهادات ضمن البركات التى يعوض بها الإنسان فى هذا العالم عن محبته له !!
أما عن حتمية حمل كل مؤمن للصليب فقال :
" من لا يأخذ صليبه ويتبعنى فلا يستحقنى . من وجد حياته يضيعها . ومن أضاع حياته من أجلى يجدها " ( متى 10 : 38 ، 39 ) ..
" إن أراد أحد أن يأتى ورائى ، فلينكر نفسه ويحمل صليبه ويتبعنى ، فإن من أراد أن يخلص نفسه يهلكها ، ومن يهلك نفسه من أجلى يجدها " ( متى 16 : 24 ، 25 ، لوقا 9 : 23 ، 24 ) ...
" من لا يحمل صليبه ويأتى ورائى فلا يقدر أن يكون لى تلميذا " ( لو 14 : 27 ) ...

الضيقات وحمل الصليب فى تعليم الرسل :
عاشت الكنيسة الأولى حياة الرب يسوع مشاركة إياه فى الآلام والضيقات ... وسفر أعمال الرسل الذى يسجل أحداث الكنيسة فى تاريخها المبكر ، يذكر ما تعرض له رسل المسيح وتلاميذه من ضيقات وشدائد ...
أما رسائل بولس الرسول فتمتلىء رسائله بالكلام عن الضيقات والآلام وبركاتها والكنوز المذخرة فيها ، كانعكاس لخبرته الشخصية وتجربته مع الألم والضيق ..
ومنذ بداية قصة بولس مع المسيح – بعد اهتدائه قرب مدينة دمشق – قال عنه لحنانيا :
" سأريه كم ينبغى أن يتألم من أجل اسمى " ( أع 9 : 15 ، 16 ) ...
وهذا ما اختبره بولس وقاله عن المسيح له المجد " لأنه لاق بذاك الذى من أجل الكل وبه الكل وهو آت بأبناء كثيرين إلى المجد ، أن يكمل رئيس خلاصهم بالآلام " ( عب 2 : 10 ) .. كان بولس الرسول طراز عجيب من البشر ، فبعدما استعرض عمق محبته لسيده وأن لا شىء يمكن أن يفصله عنه حتى الموت فى صوره المختلفة ، هتف فى ( رومية 8 : 37) :

" ولكننا فى هذه جميعها يعظم انتصارنا بالذى أحبنا "


*
 تابع*





​


----------



## النهيسى (19 مارس 2011)

*
الصليب والعبادة المسيحية
*
لماذا يستخدم المسيحيون علامة الصليب ؟

منذ نشأة المسيحية استخدم المسيحيون علامة الصليب ... هذه حقيقة يؤكدها جميع العلماء والباحثين .. فالصليب وعلامة الصليب تراث تقليدى يتغلغل فى حياة المؤمنين بتسليم رسولى ..
وتعلم الكنيسة أبناءها المؤمنين أن يرسموا علامة الصليب على ذواتهم عند بدء الصلوات وفى ختامها . عند النوم وحال اليقظة . فى دخولهم إلى بيوتهم وخروجهم منها . فى أكلهم وشربهم . عند بدء كل عمل ، وعند ارتداء ثيابهم .. وبالجملة فإن علامة الصليب تتخلل حياتهم اليومية .. لقد صاحبت كل عمل دينى أو دنيوى فى حياة المسيحى من اليقظة فى الصباح حتى رقاد النوم فى الليل .






فلماذا يرسم المسيحيون علامة الصليب ؟

( 1 ) ليبرهنوا على تبعيتهم للمسيح المصلوب .. فالصليب هو العلامة المميزة للمؤمنين بالمسيح ، المنضمين تحت لوائه ، لأنه علامة مخلصهم ..

فالصليب سوف يظهر مرة أخرى فى السماء كالعلم الذى يتقدم أمام الملك .. وحينئذ ينظر إليه الذين طعنوه والذين استهزأوا به . وإذ يعرفونه ( المسيح ) من الصليب يندمون حيث لا زمان للتوبة . أما نحن فنفتخر بالصليب ونعظمه عابدين الرب الذى أتى وصلب عليه .



( 2 ) إعلانا لإيمانهم المسيحى وافتخارا بصليب ربنا يسوع المسيح الذى به تم فداؤنا وخلاصنا وانفصالنا عن الشيطان والعالم ، وانطلاقنا من أسر اجحيم وعبودية إبليس " أما أنا فحاشا لى أن أفتخر إلا بصليب ربنا يسوع المسيح الذى به صلب العالم لى وأنا صلبت للعالم " ( غلاطية 6 : 14 ) 


( 3 ) إيمانا من المسيحيين بأن جميع بركات العهد الجديد الروحية إنما كانت بفضل صليب مخلصنا

( 4 ) وحين يرسم المؤمنون الصليب على جباههم ، أو حين يرسمه الكهنة على المؤمنين أو على أوانى الكنيسة يذكرون كل المعانى التى تشتمل عليها الديانة المسيحية 

فيذكرون عمل المسيح الفادى وخلاصه العظيم ، وجميع البركات الخلاصية النابعة من الصليب .. ويذكرون أنهم ليسوا بعد لأنفسهم ، بل للذى مات لأجلهم وقام ( 2 كو 5 : 15 ) .. ويذكرون أنهم اشتروا . بدم ثمين ، فعليهم أن يمجدوا الله فى أرواحهم وفى أجسادهم التى هى له ( 1 كو 6 : 20 ) .. وعندما يذكرون تلك المعانى تضطرم فيهم محبة الله ، ويزدادون تعلقا به ورجاء فيه ...





رموز الصليب فى العهد القديم 


1 – " وجعل الرب لقايين علامة لكى لا يقتله كل من وجده " ( تك 4 : 15 )
حمل قايين أمرين أولهما اللعنة وثانيهما العلامة . والرب يسوع المسيح فى صليبه وفداءه حمل اللعنة عنا وحمل الصليب عنا أيضا – وهذا هو صليب ربنا يسوع المسيح حيث يحمل حياة لنا وخلاصا من عقوبة الخطية .


2 – أبناء يوسف أفرايم ومنسى وبركة يعقوب أب الآباء : " وأخذ يوسف الأثنين أفرايم بيمينه عن يسار إسرائيل ، ومنسى ( البكر ) بيساره عن يمين إسرائيل ( ليأخذ البركة ) وقربهما إليه [ مثال علامة الصليب ] أشيــاء ترمز إلى الصليب :
سلم يعقوب [ تك 28 ] – عصا موسى [ خر 4 ] - عصا هارون [ خر 7 ] – عصا الفصح [ خر 12 ] – الحية النحاسية [ عدد 21 : 4 ] – الخشب الذى جعل الحديد يطفو [ 2 مل 6 : 6 ] .

*تابع*


​


----------



## النهيسى (19 مارس 2011)

*
أعياد الصليب*

تعيد الكنيسة القبطية للصليب المقدس مرتين

 الأولى في 17 توت 

والأخرى في 10 برمهات والعيد الأول هو عيد ظهوره على يد الملكة هيلانة والدة الإمبراطور قسطنطين سنة 326م والذي أعد كل شئ لكي تنتقل والدته إلى أورشليم باحثة عن مكان القبر المقدس، وقد بحثت كثيراً عنه وعثرت عليه بمعونة الله بعد أن ضيقت على شيخ يهودي بالتعب والجوع.

ويذكر المؤرخ الكنسي سقراط (380-450م) أن السبب في اختفاء المكان هو سبب تغطيته بالتراب على شبه هضبة أقيم فوقها هيكل وثني لفينوس فقد أمرت الملكة بهدمه ورفع الأتربة من فوقه فوجدت ثلاثة صلبان على رمية حجر من مكان القبر المقدس وقد وجدت صليب الرب وعليه العنوان الذي كتبه بيلاطس وللتأكد اختبرته في عمل معجزة عجيبة فبنت كنيسة أسمتها أورشليم الجديدة (سميت بكنيسة القيامة بعد ذلك) ووضعت فيها علامة الصليب.

والجدير بالذكر أن الملكة هيلانة وجدت في القبر المقدس المسامير التي سُمرت بها يد المخلص وأرسلتها إلى ابنها الذي ثبت مسماراً منها على الخوذة الملكية التي يخوض بها المعارك هذا ما يفسر تقليد الملوك بعد ذلك في وضع قطعة حديد على هيئة مسمار في خوذاتهم وتيجانهم. ومن المعروف أن الملك قسطنطين أمر بتوزيع قطع من خشبة الصليب إلى كافة كنائس العالم وقتئذ، وقد احتفظت كنيسة روما بقطعة كبيرة منه.

وقد ظلت خشبة الصليب موجودة في كنيسة القيامة إلى أن غزا الفرس الأراضي المقدسة واستولى خسرو الثاني ملك الفرس سنة 614م. على التابوت الفضي الذي يحوي الصليبالمقدس وعندما مد أحد أمراؤه إلى التابوت الذي كان يسطع منه نور ومضت منه نار ساطعة أحرقت أصابعه وأمام دهشته قصوا عليه حقيقة أمره وإنه لا يستطيع أن يمسه إلا المسيحي فقد أُجزل العطاء لشماسين ليحملا هذه القطعة إلى بلاده.

ولما انتصر الإمبراطور هرقل على الفرس بحث عن قطعة الصليب المسروقة فلم يعثر عليها لأن الأمير أمر أن يحفر الشماسين حفرة في بستانه ويضعوا فيها علامة الصليب وبعد ذلك قتلهما ورأت ذلك إحدى سباياه وهي ابنة أحد الكهنة وكانت تتطلع من طاقة بطريق الصدفة فأسرعت بإخبار الإمبراطور هرقل الذي أعاد خشبة الصليب إلى مكانها سنة 629م. وهذا هو العيد الثاني للصليب المقدس الموافق 10 برمهات.







*
دورة عيد الصليب
*

الصليب هو علامة المسيح ،و بالتالى علامة المسيحيين، وعلم مملكتنا التى أسسها السيد المسيح عندما صلب على الصليب ، و للصليب فى كنيستنا القبطية الأرثوذكسية عيدان، عيد فى 10 برمهات وثان فى 17 توت ، ولمكانة عيد الصليب العظيمة فى كنيستنا ،فإنه يعتبرفى مكانة الأعياد السيدية الكبرى ، ويكون الطقس الذى تستعملةالكنيسة فى هذا العيد كالطقس الذى تستعمله فى هذه الأعياد، فالألحان ترتل باللحن الشعانينى المفرح ( المستعمل فى أحد الشعانين )
ولعيد الصليب دورة، ولهذه الدورة ترتيب وطقس خاص بها ،ففى أثناء خدمة رفع بخور باكر ( قبل القداس ) يطوف الكهنة والشمامسة فى أنحاء الكنيسة ، وهم يرتلون و يبخرون و يقرأون اثنى عشر فصلا من الإنجيل المقدس فى اثنى عشر مكان فى الكنيسة ، ثم يدخلون الهيكل و يطوفون ( يلفون )حول المذبح ثلاث دورات ( مرات ) . ثم ينزلون و يطوفون فى صحن الكنيسة ثلاث دورات ، ثم يدخلون الهيكل و يطوفون حول المذبح دورة واحدة، وبذلك يكملون سبع دورات كاملة ،وذلك إشارة الى كمال الخلاص الذى تم بموت المسيح على الصليب ، لأن العدد (7) من أعداد الكمال فى الكتاب المقدس.

وقديما كانوا يطوفون هذه الدورات فى أنحاء المدينة أو القرية. وما زالوا فى الأديرة يطوفون أنحاء الدير.
من العادات القبطية القديمة فى عيد الصليب
كان الكهنة و الشعب يحملون صليبا كبيرا من الجريد وسعف النخل و أغصان الزيتون و يخرجون بالمباخر (الشورية) يصلون ويرتلون حتى يصلوا نهر النيل ، فيطرحون ( يلقون ) الصليب فى النيل ، ليباركون به النيل ، ثم يعودون وهم متهللون مسرورون.
مغارة الصليب
بنت الملكة هيلانة على مغارة الصليب والقبر المقدس ، كنيسة القيامة ،ووضعت فيها الصليبو أرسلت الى القديس أثناسيوس الرسولى بابا الإسكندرية تدعوه ليذهب الى أورشليم ويدشن الكنيسه . فذهب ودشنها فى إحتفال عظيم سنة 328 م .
ولا تزال مغارة الصليب موجودة فى كنيسة القيامة حتى الآن ، يراها كل من يزور الأماكم المقدسة فى القدس.
نمو خشبة الصليب
كان أساقفة أورشليم يوزعون من عود الصليب المقدس على كبار الزائرين ، حتى إمتلأت الدنيا من أجزاء منه فى زمن قليل ، ومع ذلك لم ينقص منه شيئا وذلك بسبب نمو الخشبة الذى يتم بواسطة القوة التى اتخذها من جسد الرب يسوع الإله المتجسد الذى علق عليه .

*منقول*



​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (19 مارس 2011)

*ميرسى  للموضوع القيم والمفيد 
الرب يبارك مجهودك​*


----------



## أنجيلا (19 مارس 2011)

شكرا كثير على الموضوع الرائع 
ربنا يفرح قلبك​


----------



## النهيسى (19 مارس 2011)

مونيكا 57 قال:


> *ميرسى  للموضوع القيم والمفيد
> الرب يبارك مجهودك​*


*شكرا جدا 
للمرور الرائع
الرب يباركك*​


----------



## النهيسى (19 مارس 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> شكرا كثير على الموضوع الرائع
> ربنا يفرح قلبك​


*شكرا أنجيلا للمرور الغالى
 ربنا يفرح قلبك​*


----------



## kalimooo (19 مارس 2011)

​


----------

